# David Beckham - Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition Photoshoot in Miami 2022 (14x)



## Mandalorianer (13 März 2022)

Love Letter to The Magic City of Miami featuring Maserati MC20 Fuoriserie Edition
Photoshoot by James Lipman 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

